# historical hand seamed roofing



## nomadness (Aug 31, 2011)

i do quite a bit of historical rapairs on 100+ year old houses in the county that have hand seamed metal roofs. anyone got some tips on repairing these puppies without spending a lot of money on expensive brakes?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Why would you buy a break? Tinner's tongs are supposed to bend anything you need for a hand-seamed room. Mallets and seaming blocks take care of difficult areas. I make 30-50' runs in place on the roof. Prime the bottoms, let dry and flip over, then form the sides and seam in place, then cleat after all the vise-tongs come off. Pretty simple really.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are some of my pix. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alber...ty-Roofing/237381540714?v=wall&closeTheater=1

http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/photo_album_list.asp?u=30


----------

